# Repairing A Cwc Quartz?



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a CWC G10 which, despite fitting a new battery, won't work. My question: can they be repaired and is it worthwhile?

Eric


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

MuDu said:


> I have a CWC G10 which, despite fitting a new battery, won't work. My question: can they be repaired and is it worthwhile?
> 
> Eric


 "is it worthwhile?" NO please send it to me and I will dispose of it for you.

David


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

djgg said:


> MuDu said:
> 
> 
> > I have a CWC G10 which, despite fitting a new battery, won't work. My question: can they be repaired and is it worthwhile?
> ...


 :clown:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

replacement movements are not expensive,


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

pg tips said:


> replacement movements are not expensive,


Do you know anybody who sells them? I've been looking without any luck.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

cousins used to, the older movements have been superceded, I'll see if I can find the cal number of the new movements for you


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

pg tips said:


> cousins used to, the older movements have been superceded, I'll see if I can find the cal number of the new movements for you


Thanks! It's a 1989 issue.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

original movement would have been an eta 955.114 which is now obsolete

cousins list a number of alternatives, mine has the F06.11A but the 955.112 and the F06.111 are also listed.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

If Cousins don't have them you can always try AG Thomas!


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies! I've taken my G10 to my watchmaker who has told me it is a circuit board that is burned out; easily and cheaply replaced!


----------

